# la chasse au dahu



## Juan Amézaga

Bonjour.
Je suis en train de traduire un film ancien, et un acteur dis "Ja vais a la chasse au dahu". Je comprends on utilise cet expression pour se moquer de quelq'un, mais comment dirait-on cet expression en espagnol.
Merci pour vos commentaires.
Juan


----------



## Paquita

Tienes que saber lo que es el "dahu" antes de traducirlo... Es un animal que vive en las montañas, en laderas muy empinadas...La adaptación del animal a su medio ambiente le ha permitido tener dos patas más cortas de un lado (lo siento, no recuerdo si las de la derecha o las de la izquierda) con lo cual está en equilibrio en la pendiente, puesto que su cuerpo queda horizontal con tal que ande siempr del buen lado, claro está : montaña del lado de las patas cortas y barranco del de las largas....¿me sigues ???

"Chasser le dahu" requiere pues una técnica muy sencilla : basta con darle miedo para que dé la vuelta : así las patas más cortas se encuentran en la parte baja (del lado del barranco) y las más largas arriba, y el "dahu" se halla más o menos perpendicular a la línea habitual, se cae y basta con recogerlo....

Mandar a cazarlo significa mandar a alguien en pos de algo que no existe.
Una variante militar es mandar por la llave del campo de entrenamiento...que como cada uno se lo imagina, está al aire libre


----------



## Namarne

Yo desconocía por completo la historia, pero la he encontrado tan fascinante, que os pido que me dejéis poner aquí un par de enlaces muy curiosos: 
http://www.manoir-de-bellecombe.com/dahu/dahu.htm 
(¡un dahu "dextrógiro" y otro "levógiro"!). 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dahu 

Saludos, 
N


----------



## Juan Amézaga

Hola a todos,
Muchas gracias por su ayuda. Francamente para los que no somos de Francia ni de Suiza, es algo muy simpático e interesante esta historia.
Incluso he visto sitios de "dahulogia"...
http://www.dahu.info/
Bueno, supongo que para el propósito de mi traducción, y como se están burlando de un niño que tiene que cuidar a que pase el dahú, lo dejaré como tal, a lo más castellanizado con acento... 

Juan


----------



## Paquita

Magnífico, Nanarme, porque ya ves, tenía una duda en cuanto a las patas, y resulta que corresponde a dos animales distintos "levógiro" y "dextrógiro" , lo que ignoraba por completo. En cambio, el enlace con wikipedia no me parece fidedigno ya que afirman "animal imaginario"...Tú y yo, bien sabemos que no lo es ...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Juan:

En tu lugar intentaría adaptarlo a otro animal fantástico, seguro que los hay en México. El dahu o dahú, la verdad es que no tendrá nada de cómico si nadie sabe que no existe y sólo sirve para tomarle el pelo a un niño ingenuo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

Paquit& said:


> En cambio, el enlace con wikipedia no me parece fidedigno ya que afirman "animal imaginario"... Tú y yo, bien sabemos que no lo es...


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gévy said:


> Hola Juan:
> 
> En tu lugar intentaría adaptarlo a otro animal fantástico, seguro que los hay en México. El dahu o dahú, la verdad es que no tendrá nada de cómico si nadie sabe que no existe y sólo sirve para tomarle el pelo a un niño ingenuo.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 

Estoy de acuerdo con Gévy.

No sé si se utilizará en México pero en muchas zonas de España, se usa el término *gamusino* para gastar bromas.

Ver Wikipedia (en el apartado de "variantes regionales" nombra al "dahu")
Ver diccionario WR
Ver diccionario R.A.E.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Amézaga

Gracias a todos...
Gévy, fíjate que sí hay animales fantásticos en México, de hecho muchos, pero a mi conocimiento todos tienen que ver más con rituales o costumbres incluso prehíspánicas (como el famosísimo nahual que es un brujo que se transforma en animal)... No se me ocurre ningún equivalente para gastar bromas. Nunca he oído del gamusino, como se sugiere por aquí...
Es por eso que pensé en dejar al dahú... Si escribo gamusino, da igual para México, donde no es conocido... 

Juan


----------



## Gévy

Hola Juan:

Y si pusiera solo algo como : el caballo que maulla, o algo así que obviamente no puede existir...

La imaginación al poder... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

Lástima que la pantera rosa ya esté inventada.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Y ¿por qué no un animal universalmente conocido: el unicornio o sacado de la mitología: grifo / quimera...?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Martine:

Me parece una muy buena idea la tuya.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Juan Amézaga

Oh sí... Fíjense que había pensado en quimera, pero en México es más utilizada la acepción para quimera de "Aprensión, creación de la mente". Unicornio me parece que queda perfecto para la acción de esta película "Le Petit Bougnat"... donde le gastan una broma a Bougnat...
Mil gracias.

Juan


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola Juan

¿Y *Mapinguari* se dice en México? ¿o *Ucamari*?. El 1º se dice en Brasil y el 2º en Bolivia pero no sé si en México...

Sería una buena opción por ser animal mitológico y podría decirse que se va a la caza de un *Ucamari,* pero claro, tiene que usarse en tu país.


_(Mapinguari=Ucamari => Es una especie de perezoso gigante)_

_Saludos_

_*EDIT*: Porque lo del "Chupacabras" o "La Corúa" es un poco siniestro ¿no?_


----------



## Juan Amézaga

Hola,
Ni *Mapinguari* ni *Ucamari *los he oído en México. Y ciertamente el Chupacabras, aunque imaginario, tiene una connotación siniestra...
Por eso Unicornio me pareció la mejor opción, porque es imaginario, y a un niño ingenuo se le puede engañar con eso...

Gracias,
Juan


----------



## Tximeleta123

Juan Amézaga said:


> Hola,
> Ni *Mapinguari* ni *Ucamari *los he oído en México. Y ciertamente el Chupacabras, aunque imaginario, tiene una connotación siniestra...
> Por eso Unicornio me pareció la mejor opción, porque es imaginario, y a un niño ingenuo se le puede engañar con eso...
> 
> Gracias,
> Juan


 

Si es para un niño también podrías mandarle a cazar al "*ratoncito Pérez*". "*El ratón de los dientes*" lo llaman en México ¿no?


----------



## mjmo

Este enlace de widipedia es también muy interesante porque da las variantes regionales españolas del gamusino (con otros nombres) y algunas de latinoamérica
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamusino


----------



## digya12

mjmo said:


> Este enlace de widipedia es también muy interesante porque da las variantes regionales españolas del gamusino (con otros nombres) y algunas de latinoamérica
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamusino


Sí, el gamusino parece el más próximo pariente del dahu.
No resisto en comunicaros un artículo que leí de niña en la seriosísima revista Science et Vie el 1° de abril 1976 ; por lo visto somos al menos dos en recordarlo 
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=12733828503&topic=6228


----------

